# Liam's quest for lean mass!!



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi all,

The time has come were i need to pull my finger out and try harder *HAHA*.

I've decided to put a log of my progress up so i can see the changes as they happen.

I also feel that having it on here can only help me in the long term due to the amount of knowledge you guys have.

*Stats*

height 5ft 11

weight 11.7 Stone

Measurements

Arms Right 13"/14.5" Left 13"/14"

Chest 41.5"

Forearm Right 11.5"/12" Left 11"/12"

Waist 31"

Hips 32"

Soft/Hard

*Course Info*

1 - 15 800mg Tri-Test (400) Burr Labs

1 - 20 1mg E3D Amiridex

1 - 4 50mg oxy50s

1 - 17 40mg E2D Clomid

17-20 100mg ED Clomid

17-20 40mg Ed Nova

*Routine Breakdown*

Monday (chest & a blast on tris)-Bench press 4 sets 6-8 reps (spot for 2 reps on sets 3 and 4)

-Super set incline dumbbell press 6 reps (moderate to heavy weight) with incline dumbbell flies 8 reps (moderate to light weight) 4 sets

-Cable flies 4 sets 16 reps ( slow reps and good squeeze)

-Parallel bar dips 4 sets 8-10 reps

-Triceps kickbacks dumbbells, moderate to light .

Tuesday (back and bis blast)

-4 sets 8 reps pull ups under hand wide grip

-4 sets 8 reps lat pull down (nice and heavy)

-4 sets 6 reps deadlifts

-4 sets 10-12 reps seated rows close grip (moderate weight good squeeze)

-4 sets 10 reps reverse bicep curl with the easybar light weight good reps

Wednesday (legs)

-4 sets 10 reps barbell squat

-4 sets 10 reps single leg press no rest in between legs

-4 sets 10 reps quad extensions

-4 sets 10 reps hamstring curls

-4 sets 20 reps calve raises

Thursday (shoulders & abs)

-4 sets 20 reps really light weight, military press (barbell)

-4 sets 6 reps dumbbell press ( heavy)

- 4 sets 10 front raises, 10 rear raises, 10 side raises,

-4 sets 8-12 reps barbell shrug, (heavier with each set)

-4 sets 20 reps reg raises whilst holding pull up bar wide grip

-2 sets 30 reps ab board (really slow reps)

Friday (Biceps and Triceps)

4/3 ratio or tri to bi's

*DIET:*

Meal 1:5 whole eggs scrambled, shake

Meal 2: Shake (100g of 80% whey), banana.

Meal 3: 100g oats, Shake (100g of 80% whey)

Meal 4: 300g Chicken breast, and pasta with pesto and cheese

Meal 5: 300g chicken breast , sweet potato, brown Rice or broccoli

Meal 6: meal 1 Repeated

Treats: Peanut butter on rice cakes, oranges

*History*

I have been training on and off for a while with weight ranging from 11 - 13 stone,but never really structured it due to university and drinking every weekend i have now finished uni so it full steam ahead.

Goals

i want to get some nice lean gains,finishing around the 12 to 12.5 stone mark i recon that a realistic goal that i should achieve.

i have gave my self a time scale 3 months to do this, so by December i want to be 13 stone with <10% BF

*Cheers lad, ill update once a week or when i see change.*

P.s if you haven't got nothing good to say please don't bother cheers


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

*Update:*

Just bought 5kg tub of 90+ protein  I'm also taking 3000mg vitamin C a day and multi-vitamins.


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

Doooop Deeee Dooooooooooooooo


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

good luck mate any AAS? 21lb of lean mass in 3 months is quite some natty


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

gettingLEAN said:


> good luck mate any AAS? 21lb of lean mass in 3 months is quite some natty


sorry mate yes i will be taking a course ill post it now


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

Course i will be taking ....

1 - 15 800mg Tri-Test (400) Burr Labs

1 - 20 1mg E3D Amiridex

1 - 4 50mg oxy50s

1 - 17 40mg E2D Clomid

17-20 100mg ED Clomid

17-20 40mg Ed Nova


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Aesthetics? Subbed 

I'd edit your original post with your cycle info mate, make it easier to find. I'm also similar stats, aiming for aesthetics too, check out the "Three Men: Aesthetics or Death" thread if you fancy a follow along 

You going for the Zyzz look?


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Aesthetics? Subbed
> 
> I'd edit your original post with your cycle info mate, make it easier to find. I'm also similar stats, aiming for aesthetics too, check out the "Three Men: Aesthetics or Death" thread if you fancy a follow along
> 
> You going for the Zyzz look?


edited it for ya pal, and yes tat the look im going for


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Make sure you count the kcals aswell mate, Myfitnesspal is my best friend now


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Make sure you count the kcals aswell mate, Myfitnesspal is my best friend now


Ill be taking in around 3,500 cals a day while on, this is mostly protein but im having some carb such as sweet potato im also having about 1/4 of a tub of peanut butter per day


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

liam7200 said:


> Ill be taking in around 3,500 cals a day while on, this is mostly protein but im having some carb such as sweet potato im also having about 1/4 of a tub of peanut butter per day


I'm gonna jump on this PB bandwagon too I think, everyone raves about it


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

liam7200 said:


> Ill be taking in around 3,500 cals a day while on, this is mostly protein but im having some carb such as sweet potato im also having about 1/4 of a tub of peanut butter per day


1/4 tub of pb, my kind of diet..... Beautiful stuff 

Looks good liam will keep an eye on this as similar goals to myself.

You using any hcg on cycle or pct ?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Subbed! Good luck!


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Subbed! Good luck!


cheers kay i hope i do as well as you


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> 1/4 tub of pb, my kind of diet..... Beautiful stuff
> 
> Looks good liam will keep an eye on this as similar goals to myself.
> 
> You using any hcg on cycle or pct ?


No hcg mate, i running clomid through cycle works the same


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Subbed Broski!!!


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

Cheers man!!


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

Can people please look at my diet and advise me if im taking enough to grow as well as burn my excess fat??


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

liam7200 said:


> Can people please look at my diet and advise me if im taking enough to grow as well as burn my excess fat??


just had a look at the diet on your first post.

there isnt a macro breakdown so its harder to tell and i don't know what your bmr/maintainance/bulk requirements are.

but from the food you have included you have some low GI carbs which is good, and the amount of protein seems ok.

but its best to post up a daily diet which you have worked out the macros for and then you can get a better idea of if you are under or over what you need.

you look fairly lean to me anyways :thumb:


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> just had a look at the diet on your first post.
> 
> there isnt a macro breakdown so its harder to tell and i don't know what your bmr/maintainance/bulk requirements are.
> 
> ...


i am pretty lean mate i just want to get rid of the last bit around my tum haha, i dont get this hole thing of macros??? can some one exsplain


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

liam7200 said:


> i am pretty lean mate i just want to get rid of the last bit around my tum haha, i dont get this hole thing of macros??? can some one exsplain


Download Myfitnesspal mate, and input all foods you eat.

Breaks down your diet into seperate items, like carbs/fat/protein etc etc. If you're cutting you'll have specific macro needs that will help you shed the pounds easier, although I'm not sure of these as I have never cut.

For bulk I know it's 40/40/20 carbs/protein/fats, and for my weight I have to take in 3500kcal to gain.

Also, danMUNDY told me about using low GI carbs where possible except post workout, high GI carbs cause an insulin spike which inhibits fat burning, but also forces nutrients into the muscle. So low GI carbs as much as possible except PWO 

Sorry for rambling, hope I explained it well


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Do as Leeds says ^^^^^


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

myfitnesspal is good tend to use it one week a month just to make sure i am keeping on top of intake

subbed


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> myfitnesspal is good tend to use it one week a month just to make sure i am keeping on top of intake
> 
> subbed


I use it every day now, I've had to become obsessive with diet as it's my biggest weakness


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> I use it every day now, I've had to become obsessive with diet as it's my biggest weakness


Leeds can u change ur avi bk to real u I keep forgetting thats u and didn't even realise it was for a while l


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Leeds can u change ur avi bk to real u I keep forgetting thats u and didn't even realise it was for a while l


Haha was due a change


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Haha was due a change


Thank u lovely  that's better! My eyes are more drawn to non cartoon man pics


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

Cheers for the info guys ill take it all on bored  not starting my course till Monday so i have a little bit of time to iron all the kinks


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Download Myfitnesspal mate, and input all foods you eat.
> 
> Breaks down your diet into seperate items, like carbs/fat/protein etc etc. If you're cutting you'll have specific macro needs that will help you shed the pounds easier, although I'm not sure of these as I have never cut.
> 
> ...


Explained perfect :thumb:


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

Nothing much has changed today.....  next photo update will be next week....

I did cardio today hate doing it but needs must managed 1 hour swimming.. well i say swimming more like

glorified drowning ha-ha.

Any one got a good work out playlist i can have


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

liam7200 said:


> Nothing much has changed today.....  next photo update will be next week....
> 
> I did cardio today hate doing it but needs must managed 1 hour swimming.. well i say swimming more like
> 
> ...


Good playlist..........nope but if mange to get a decent one send it my way :whistling:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Google Kissy Sell Out podcast and download first one


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Google Kissy Sell Out podcast and download first one


is that the part 2 one pal??


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

liam7200 said:


> is that the part 2 one pal??


Yes mate, got to 3 mins in and enjoy


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

Cheers man i have downloaded it i will use that tomorow for my back work out ill let you know how i get on


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> Good playlist..........nope but if mange to get a decent one send it my way :whistling:


found this one too go too work out http://kaoswhobedda.podomatic.com/player/web/2012-03-11T16_55_06-07_00


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

*Update *

Measurements

*Arms* Right 13"/14.5" Left 13"/14"

*Chest* 41.5"

*Forearm* Right 11.5"/12" Left 11"/12"

*Waist* 31"

*Hips* 32"

Soft/Hard

What do you guys think good starting base? think this is the smallest my arms have ever been haha. I am all tri's and really need to train my bi's not trained them in like a year haha


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

liam7200 said:


> *Update *
> 
> Measurements
> 
> ...


Pretty much exactly same measurements as me mate.


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Pretty much exactly same measurements as me mate.


You on anything at the minute mate or you doing it natural? it will be good to see how we both turn out?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

liam7200 said:


> You on anything at the minute mate or you doing it natural? it will be good to see how we both turn out?


Natural until I get student loan in September and make a homebrew of test prop. I hate training natural, it just doesn't feel anywhere near as good


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Natural until I get student loan in September and make a homebrew of test prop. I hate training natural, it just doesn't feel anywhere near as good


nice man i think ill be starting mine on monday, all being good with delivery and all that


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

just downloaded that myfitnesspal it is amazing i love it  im curently doing 40/40/20 carbs/protein/fats what you think ? should i up protein and lower carbs


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

U could try 40/30/30 protein/carbs/fat. Works well for me


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

liam7200 said:


> just downloaded that myfitnesspal it is amazing i love it  im curently doing 40/40/20 carbs/protein/fats what you think ? should i up protein and lower carbs


If you're hitting around 300g protein a day that's fine mate. Mine fluctuates between 40/40/20 and 40/30/30, I'm not 100% strict as long as the cals are there and it's something like


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> U could try 40/30/30 protein/carbs/fat. Works well for me


Cheers ill fllow that seeing as you been getting some great results


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> If you're hitting around 300g protein a day that's fine mate. Mine fluctuates between 40/40/20 and 40/30/30, I'm not 100% strict as long as the cals are there and it's something like


yeah man im trying to get as much protein as i can, i think im going to raise my fat a little and lower my carbs.

so think ill be aiming for 40/30/30


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

liam7200 said:


> yeah man im trying to get as much protein as i can


I'd say for your weight anything over 320g would be a waste imo and the calories would be better sourced from healthy fats and low GI carbs..... I'm no diet expert though so this may not be 100% accurate


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

yeah mate i have just revised my diet to include more gi but it is pushing my kcal count to high but hay ho i will see how i get on!!


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

Had an amazing day in the gym today. trained back n bi's feel really good for it bring on 2moro legs wooopp gonna smash the **** outa them hah.

Not going to start posting what im lifting till my strength back to were it was picture update on friday......


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

*Update*

Hi all i have had a solid week in the gym and feeling alot stronger, decided not to start my course till the end of the month .

I want to get some decent lift in there before getting on the AAS to make to most out of it.





The Pictures were taken before my swim i did no weights that day so no PUMP!!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Looking good mate!

I think you'd progress a lot faster with some high quality lean meats at supermarket beating prices though

*www.musclefood.com/leeds*


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Looking good mate!
> 
> I think you'd progress a lot faster with some high quality lean meats at supermarket beating prices though
> 
> *www.musclefood.com/leeds*


HAHA Love it


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

I think my chest it lacking arms and back both look good chest just seems to be lacking to me what do you guys think ?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

liam7200 said:


> I think my chest it lacking arms and back both look good chest just seems to be lacking to me what do you guys think ?


Same as me mate, chest it my major weakness


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Same as me mate, chest it my major weakness


you tried anything to combat this training it twice a week?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

liam7200 said:


> you tried anything to combat this training it twice a week?


Just started doing Doria Yates style HIT, loving it atm and hoping this should shock it into growing, youtube Dorian Yates Blood and Guts mate and take a watch


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

liam7200 said:


> I think my chest it lacking arms and back both look good chest just seems to be lacking to me what do you guys think ?


Alright mate, just popped in to have a catch up and you seem on point :thumb:

I have the same problem with chest lagging, Leeds found that Dorian Yates HIT is working well for him.

I found that slow negatives worked well for me, along with form over weight.

Just goes to show that we're all different, but once you do find something that works for you life just gets easier


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh, and DON'T lock the elbows on bench, that brings tris into it aswell


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

I don't use bench mate i only use free weights as my shoulder pops with bench. I love form i only lift light but right  i think im going to try to one set of heavy negs at the end of each exercise  eg

Flat DB press.... 8, 8 ,8 ... Neg to fail

Db incline..... 8, 8, 8 .... Neg to fail

Think ill try it today when i do shoulders see what happends


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

liam7200 said:


> I don't use bench mate i only use free weights as my shoulder pops with bench. I love form i only lift light but right  i think im going to try to one set of heavy negs at the end of each exercise  eg
> 
> Flat DB press.... 8, 8 ,8 ... Neg to fail
> 
> ...


Same with DB press mate, don't lock elbows you feel it hit chest more :thumbup1:

What you lifting on chest currently?


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

Im lifting 36 at min could prob lift more but i do lift very slow


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

What are you lifting at the min mate?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

liam7200 said:


> What are you lifting at the min mate?


Doing HIT training atm mate with 2 warmups and 1 working set, gonna be lifting 32kg x 8 next chest session  When I can start eating and juicing again when loan goes in that'll be up past 40kg by xmas


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Doing HIT training atm mate with 2 warmups and 1 working set, gonna be lifting 32kg x 8 next chest session  When I can start eating and juicing again when loan goes in that'll be up past 40kg by xmas


yeah man at my peak i have hit 46, i think by end of month i should be scraping 40s.

then bring on the AAS, ill be doing a 15 week course.

So should put on and ok amount of muscle @800mg per week.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

liam7200 said:


> yeah man at my peak i have hit 46, i think by end of month i should be scraping 40s.
> 
> then bring on the AAS, ill be doing a 15 week course.
> 
> So should put on and ok amount of muscle @800mg per week.


At 800mg/week you certainly should mate


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

Update

I have decide to train chest twice a week, chest is now going to replace arm day on a Friday 

Instead ill do 2 arm exercises on the relevant day


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

liam7200 said:


> *Update*
> 
> Hi all i have had a solid week in the gym and feeling alot stronger, decided not to start my course till the end of the month .
> 
> ...


I dont look too shabbi in those pics  even if i do say so myself


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Subbed for this, better late than never mate, best of luck!

With burr test 400, if its anything like the t400 ive come across its made up of:

Testosterone Propionate: 25mgs

Testosterone Cypionate: 187mgs

Testosterone Enanthate: 188mgs

So with such a small amount of prop in there I dont think it would really matter if you pin frequently (like EOD), I'd still go for 2x1ml jabs per week over 1x2ml jab per week, as I find the sides (mainly spots) arent as bad.

Advice for chest

If you find your lagging in chest, do decline first. This is due to the exercise having more pec involvement and less delts, also it takes the stress of the tendons in the shoulder area, which get injured alot, as they cant handle the huge weights until you strengthen them up. Proof? 1.30 onwards, but I recommend you watch the whole thing!






Another good exercise I found for chest mass, particularly the outer edges of the chest, which seem to get pumped the most during this exercise. Again read the whole thing if you wish but post number 5 is what i'm talking about:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/form-technique/160077-working-outer-pectorals-best-technique.html

Best of luck mate, I'd alternate doing chest twice a week, with doing it once a week, over training can be a b1tch, and until your on the gear and experiencing higher rates of protein synthesis etc, your body might struggle to repair the damage done when hammering chest in 3days. So alternate and give yourself at least a 4-5day recovery period one week. Just a suggestion of course mate, not telling you what to do or anything!


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

I thought it had

E 150mg/ml

Dec 150mg/ml

Cyp 100mg/ml

they are all long esters so 1 jab a week should be ok


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Just had a quick google for you mate, turns out I was wrong apologies! Its:

Test E 150

Test Deca 150

Test Cyp 100



Blanked out source name for obvious reasons!

But yeah it can be jabbed once or twice a week, see how you get on with it, if you have a massive outbreak of spots, or are feeling a bit low/unmotivated around 5-6days after your jab, you can change to twice per week, I did this and found it helped loads.


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

Update

45min spinning class ****eeeeeeeeeedddddd


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

Update

Had a good session in the gym today, shoulders on there own could not even train tri's after lol that what i call a good work out


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

Update...

Started my cycle


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

liam7200 said:


> Update...
> 
> Started my cycle


Let the gains begin :thumb:

Are you going to start logging your workouts, would be interesting to see the improvents as they come in your cycle?


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> Let the gains begin :thumb:
> 
> Are you going to start logging your workouts, would be interesting to see the improvents as they come in your cycle?


I will start logging my lifts n work out from monday


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

liam7200 said:


> Update...
> 
> Started my cycle


Good. Let the hate flow through you, young padawan. Welcome to the darkside...


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

*Update*

pics as promised 





please feel free to give me some pointers

Cheers liam


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

Do people think there is any improvement ? Not bad for a month back at the gym  bring on the roids haha


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

liam7200 said:


> Do people think there is any improvement ? Not bad for a month back at the gym  bring on the roids haha


Great physique mate, looking very aesthetic 

Can't quite tell in the first but in the second you're definitely looking a lot fuller


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Great physique mate, looking very aesthetic
> 
> Can't quite tell in the first but in the second you're definitely looking a lot fuller


Yeah man i looking and feeling allot healthier at the min, i think my bf is around the 12% mark. def gonna be doing some heavy deads to increase my traps. I also wanna train my obleaqs (cant spell it)to get a deep V. Other than all that im just trying to go heavy and concentrating on my neg reps


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

Update

12.2 stone second injection done,, feeling stronger every day due to a diet change and the oxy 50 haha bring on the GAINS


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Always wanted to try oxy's, never have though cos they get alot of bad press. Will be interesting to see how you get on!


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

Update:

Feeling abit funny today think its the result of too much protein and my body getting used to want going on had 2 days off the gym and will be back tomorow


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

How come your taking clomid on cycle as opposed to just pct?


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

MrM said:


> How come your taking clomid on cycle as opposed to just pct?


too help recovery after mate it act like hcg


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

Nothing really happend the last 2 days as been woring loads, thinking of switching my routine to push pull split what you guys think


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

had my breakfast packed my tea now im ready for a amazing chest session


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Good luck with this matey!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

liam7200 said:


> Nothing really happend the last 2 days as been woring loads, thinking of switching my routine to push pull split what you guys think


Never tried it mate, although I switched my routine to Dorian Yates HIT style not long ago and loving it! Search for "Dorian Yates blood and guts" on Youtube.


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

Hey guys all going well on the gym front from monday i will be listing my lifts so we can keep track of my progress


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

liam7200 said:


> Hey guys all going well on the gym front from monday i will be listing my lifts so we can keep track of my progress


I can start eating right and go back on cycle next week so will be doing the same. Got the 34's up yesterday aswell, PROGRESS TIME


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> I can start eating right and go back on cycle next week so will be doing the same. Got the 34's up yesterday aswell, PROGRESS TIME


Nice one mate cant wait to see your results, im going really good will update pics on monday alog with my lifts


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi all,

Here a picture before i went for my swim


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Chest is starting to look alot fuller mate. Shoulders will catch up nicely on this cycle too I bet


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

cheers man, yeah im looking alot fuller lift are on there way back so size should follow from here on out


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Indeed mate. What type of calories you getting in for this? and what weight are you at now?


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Indeed mate. What type of calories you getting in for this? and what weight are you at now?


I'm now 12.3 mate, im eating 3000 cals 60 20 20


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

did not manage to get to the gym today well i was in the gym all day but working lol did not get a chance to train.

i also have to wait too wednesday for my new phone to come  so no pics till next week now


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

*UPDATE:*

ALL WEIGHTS ARE SINGLE DB'S

Weight: 12.4 Stone

*CHEST*

Flatt Bench 3 sets of 8 @ 40kg

*SUPER SETS*

Incline bench 3 sets of 8 @ 30kg

Incline Flys 3 sets of 8 @ 16kg

Cable Flys 3 sets of 8 @ 12.5kg

*TRI'S*

Weighted Dips 3 sets of 10-20 @ 12kg

Rope pull down 3 sets of 8 @ 30kg

What do you guys think??

WEEK 3 ON CYCLE!!


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMM


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Just had a quick scan through this pal and you've made decent progress since start of your course. How you found the Burr Tri test? I'm on it myself and love it, 6th week in and strength is going through the roof


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Just had a quick scan through this pal and you've made decent progress since start of your course. How you found the Burr Tri test? I'm on it myself and love it, 6th week in and strength is going through the roof


cheers pal,

yeah strength has gone through the roof haha hopefully from next week i should start gaining some size!!

im going to struggle with chest as my gym only goes upto 40  so will need to start using smith machine!!!

ill keep all my lifts posted from here on out!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

liam7200 said:


> *UPDATE:*
> 
> Weight: 12.4 Stone
> 
> ...


Just caught this mate, do you mean bench 40kg total or per side as in 100kg with bar? Nice dips by the way!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

liam7200 said:


> cheers pal,
> 
> yeah strength has gone through the roof haha hopefully from next week i should start gaining some size!!
> 
> ...


I got the 72's out this week on flat bench and that's the heaviest in my gym. I'll be repping out with them in a couple more weeks so will need to change to BB which i don't like as much.

From your starting pic to now you look like you've added size. What weight are you aiming for at the end of this course/


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Just caught this mate, do you mean bench 40kg total or per side as in 100kg with bar? Nice dips by the way!


Sorry mate i will edit now mate it was 40kg dumbell in each so 80kg in total


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

liam7200 said:


> Sorry mate i will edit now mate it was 40kg dumbell in each so 80kg in total


In that case good weights for your size!


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> I got the 72's out this week on flat bench and that's the heaviest in my gym. I'll be repping out with them in a couple more weeks so will need to change to BB which i don't like as much.
> 
> From your starting pic to now you look like you've added size. What weight are you aiming for at the end of this course/


I wanna be as close to 13 as i can get lol, while still keeping pretty lean  but will be happy with anything to be onist


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

ALL WEIGHTS ARE SINGLE DB'S

Weight: 12.4 Stone

*CHEST*

Flatt Bench 3 sets of 8 @ 40kg

*SUPER SETS*

Incline bench 3 sets of 8 @ 30kg

Incline Flys 3 sets of 8 @ 16kg

Cable Flys 3 sets of 8 @ 12.5kg

*TRI'S*

Weighted Dips 3 sets of 10-20 @ 12kg

Rope pull down 3 sets of 8 @ 30kg

What do you guys think??

WEEK 3 ON CYCLE!!





Pictures added cheers for comments lads!!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

looking bigger and as lean as at the start so doing well mate. I'm on a full on bulk now till March which means I'm gonna be getting fat!


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

Instagram  love it


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Haha instagram helps ugly girls look half decent! It shouldn't be allowed as they can trick you!


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

haha i love it!!! spesh in the picture above as i can increase the contrast to make my abs stand out


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Haha instagram helps ugly girls look half decent! It shouldn't be allowed as they can trick you!


were in manchester you from?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

liam7200 said:


> were in manchester you from?


Swinton in salford pal


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Swinton in salford pal


nice one mate im from burnage near levenshume n fallowfield  miss manchester so much sheffield **** haha


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

liam7200 said:


> nice one mate im from burnage near levenshume n fallowfield  miss manchester so much sheffield **** haha


I wouldn't miss levenshulme haha so if you are then Sheffield must be sh1te!


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> I wouldn't miss levenshulme haha so if you are then Sheffield must be sh1te!


too true mate, and to add insult to injury they have started filming the new shameless in burnage too haha


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

You lads should come to leeds if you think manchesters bad. Im sure at the minute there are more alchoholics/tramps/beggers than there are normal people!

no idea whats going on, they must be breeding more!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> You lads should come to leeds if you think manchesters bad. Im sure at the minute there are more alchoholics/tramps/beggers than there are normal people!
> 
> no idea whats going on, they must be breeding more!


Leeds has always been like that!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Leeds has always been like that!


Does my head in! Every few steps its 'can you spare any change'. And if its not them its the fvckers trying to sign you up to every charity under the sun. Get a real job!

I'm getting angry just thinking about it mate!

Do other cities have those charity people or is it just a leeds thing?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Does my head in! Every few steps its 'can you spare any change'. And if its not them its the fvckers trying to sign you up to every charity under the sun. Get a real job!
> 
> I'm getting angry just thinking about it mate!
> 
> Do other cities have those charity people or is it just a leeds thing?


Same as Market St in Manchester mate, gets right on my t1ts


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

any city with a high volume of people will have tramps/beggers. tramps are smart well sort of they always locate them self in high footfall areas lol

although i am a sucker for a dog!! if they ask me for change and they have a dog they won already haha


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Same as Market St in Manchester mate, gets right on my t1ts


yeah market street is a killer lol they always try and make you feel guilty too lol it for charity haha


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

Update

had a amazing chest session today strength is through the roof!!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

liam7200 said:


> Update
> 
> had a amazing chest session today strength is through the roof!!


Oh the details :whistling:

How did you find the oxys mate, am planning on using them in a few week as a kickstart?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Its starting!! Enjoy mate!


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> Oh the details :whistling:
> 
> How did you find the oxys mate, am planning on using them in a few week as a kickstart?


hmm oxy were good i havnt held much water on them!! but my strength has gone through the roof

- - - Updated - - -



onthebuild said:


> Its starting!! Enjoy mate!


cheers man yeah its all going good burning fat and gaining side cant really moan at all to be onist haha


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

Update

Not been gym in a week feel like absalute ****, cramps hot sweats followed bye being really cold head feel very heavy i just feel like im dieing going to give it 1 more week before i got doctors


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

Update

Doctors verdict is i have a virus!! great!! no solids for me for a bit haha

will try and get to gym monday ill keep you posted

cheers


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

liam7200 said:


> Update
> 
> Doctors verdict is i have a virus!! great!! no solids for me for a bit haha
> 
> ...


That's sh1t mate but why no solids? Are you throwing up or got the sh1ts? Rest up this weekend and hopefully be ready to hit the gym minday


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> That's sh1t mate but why no solids? *cant keep anything down mate, only think i have managed to i tomato soup*
> 
> Are you throwing up or got the sh1ts? *coming out of both holes mate haha*
> 
> Rest up this weekend and hopefully be ready to hit the gym minday *yeah man hard tho when i work in a gym haha i def wont be training till monday*


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

That $ucks mate, hope it clears up pretty soon....nothing worse than being sick then when you are on cycle!


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> That $ucks mate, hope it clears up pretty soon....nothing worse than being sick then when you are on cycle!


i hope so too mate, i will be back at the gym monday wever im better or not haha i have 10 week left from monday so plenty of time yet


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

My 5kg of myprotein protein came today and i have to say...............Banana is ****ing amazing!!!! it taste so good i am not going to have a problem having 4 day haha


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

How you feeling bud? You back training today?


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

nope not today i will be training from tomorrow changing my routine as well going to do

chest/tri/shoulder

back/bi/abs

legs

Repeat


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Least your feeling alot better mate.

I got the maxiraw offer when it was on and feel the same about their chocolate orange flavour! The flavours have definitely improved over the years!


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

first day back today and i have to say i ****ing hated it i felt light headed vision was all over the place hot sweats the lot hhaa


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

liam7200 said:


> first day back today and i have to say i ****ing hated it i felt light headed vision was all over the place hot sweats the lot hhaa


Maybe you're still not right pal, don't rush back if not as it will make you worse


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Overdose on vit c mate, always helps me feel a bit more human when I've been ill!


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

back at the gym now 2 days in feel like **** head ache.....the lot banging the vit c and water and hoping for the best i have lost a little bit but hay how will update pics on monday


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

Booooom and the flu has gone haha business as normal for me now been back at the gym a full week with no problems..

will update pictures tomorrow


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

liam7200 said:


> Booooom and the flu has gone haha business as normal for me now been back at the gym a full week with no problems..
> 
> will update pictures tomorrow


Good man, thought you'd died on us :whistling:


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Glad to see things are on the up mate :rockon:


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

week 8 and feeling great been a roller coaster ride with flu and viruses but i think the next 7 weeks will be amazing


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

just got in from an amazing back work out with some bi's thrown in for good measure def on the up got 6 weeks left but I'm happy so far. all i want now is too look a little fuller

cheers


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

still can't get the center top bit of my chest to grow any ideas?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

It will come.. B patient! If u r training properly and hitting everything u should with the right diet patience is all u need


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Would you believe it but she's talking some sense!

Can't really direct hit certain parts of your chest. With the development of your chest on the whole the top bit will grow. Heavy pressing and dips will help


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Would you believe it but she's talking some sense!
> 
> Can't really direct hit certain parts of your chest. With the development of your chest on the whole the top bit will grow. Heavy pressing and dips will help


What u mean 'would u believe' be quiet skinny!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> What u mean 'would u believe' be quiet skinny!


Frig off ginge!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Cheeky [email protected] I wouldn't give u mouth to mouth if u were dying


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Cheeky [email protected] I wouldn't give u mouth to mouth if u were dying


Stop flirting with me and stop ruining the other Liam's journal


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I can't help it 

Sorry other Liam <3 u


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> I can't help it
> 
> Sorry other Liam <3 u


It's ok it's understandable.

Liam - keep going mate, make these 7 weeks count.


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> It's ok it's understandable.
> 
> Liam - keep going mate, make these 7 weeks count.


will do mate going to hammer heavy incline and up my calories a bit


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

sorry about lack of update people been in and out of hospital due to having seizures!! hospital gave me the all clear now and had my first injection of tmte 600 

so will be taking 400 mast 400 tren 400 test for 15 weeks  should get me back in the game


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

first time using tren and the injection side feels a little swollen and hot also causing me to hobble a little im thinking this is due to the tren as i have nether used it before what do you think ?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

liam7200 said:


> first time using tren and the injection side feels a little swollen and hot also causing me to hobble a little im thinking this is due to the tren as i have nether used it before what do you think ?


It could be mate. Keep an eye on it and if it gets any worse or you start getting a fever, go docs as it could be an abscess.

What causes the seizures pal? Are you epileptic?


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> It could be mate. Keep an eye on it and if it gets any worse or you start getting a fever, go docs as it could be an abscess.
> 
> What causes the seizures pal? Are you epileptic?


no mate, it was cause by water on the brain from a bike accident i had. what would happen is as soon as i got excited or angry the pressure would build up and cause me to go into fight or flight mode as soon as my adrenalin stopped. i would go into seizures.

all good no tho it took them ages to relise what it was but everything been resolved now so should never have them again..


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

Update:

Currently 180lbs @ 10% bf

Cycle TMTE 600 @ 2ml a week (400ml tren 400ml test 400ml mast).

Cals 3000 per day

i have change my routine up a bit this time round

back/chest

shoulder/arms

legs/abs

break

repeat

this was me last week before hitting the gym for the first time in 2 months will update another picture on a weekly basis every friday


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

Hey guys what do you think??


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

liam7200 said:


> Hey guys what do you think??


Can't see picture on iPhone, can anyone see it on their computer?


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Can't see picture on iPhone, can anyone see it on their computer?


hope that better mate dont know what going on with it hhaha


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Looking good mate! Cant believe you havent been for 2 months!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

After two months off you are still in good shape.

Whats that medallion all about? You do know its not the 70's?


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> After two months off you are still in good shape.
> 
> Whats that medallion all about? You do know its not the 70's?


haha very funny haha, its a saint christopher haha


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Looking good mate! Cant believe you havent been for 2 months!


yeah man i was surprised too, cant wait to hit it hard again


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Kept in great shape their mate 

Did you restrict cals?

Good luck with this cycle


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> Kept in great shape their mate
> 
> Did you restrict cals?
> 
> Good luck with this cycle


i droped to one meal a day and breakfast ,if i was up in time lol. My eating is back to normal now so hopefully the weight will follow 

4 day gym left before picture day


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

liam7200 said:


> i droped to one meal a day and breakfast ,if i was up in time lol. My eating is back to normal now so hopefully the weight will follow
> 
> 4 day gym left before picture day


F'ing hell!! how did you survive on 1 meal a day??


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> F'ing hell!! how did you survive on 1 meal a day??


haha it was one big meal aha i can survie quite well on very little cals. cause i was il and not really doing much i combat hunger with water haha


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

hey guys,

heres a little update i have decided to run with

back/chest

shoulder/arms

legs/arms

repeat

today was first day of this routine and it was hard but that mostly due to my current level of fitness.

*chest (4 sets of 8-10)*

flat bench @ 30kg

incline bench and fly super set @ 30kg/14kg

cable fly (light with good squeeze) 18kg

dip x 4 to failure

*back (4 sets of 8-10)*

wide grip seated row @ 50kg

close grip pull down @47kg

close grip seated row @52kg

lower back machine @60kg

wide grip pull up x4 to failure

weight are all over the place at the min, cant wait to get my fitness back so i can lift properly again 





what do you guys think....


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

Had another good day at the gym today, i have got too say i am really loving my routine at the min it absolutely kills but worth every drop of sweat


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

Updated pics.





I'm upping my calories slowly and my abs are starting to fade but my weight and size is growing and only little fat storage so increase I will haha

Liam


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

i think im definitely packing on some size my strength is ok but know were near what it was before i fell ill


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

Update:

I am now 6 weeks into my 15 week course of bsi tmte @ 2ml a week

so that

400mg tren

400mg test

400mg mast

and so far so good not really having any sides felt a little hot first few weeks but know i have nothing and sleeping like a baby haha well not quite but not bad

liam


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> After two months off you are still in good shape.
> 
> Whats that medallion all about? You do know its not the 70's?


what do you think now mate im well and truly getting back into it now currently weighing in at 185lbs heaviest i have ever been


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

liam7200 said:


> what do you think now mate im well and truly getting back into it now currently weighing in at 185lbs heaviest i have ever been


Heaviest you've been and still abs mate. Looking well. Keep going!


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Heaviest you've been and still abs mate. Looking well. Keep going!


cheers mate i will do going to keep going yet and tren seems to agree with me not even noticed the side other than the odd head ache


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

Little update to far, i managed to get my weight upto 14 stone however due to illness moving back to manchester and 20 million over factors i havent been to the gym solidly in over 1 year .

I'm now looking to getting back into the gym to get myself back to my goal of 13.7  dam if feels like a life time ago. Now time to get on the old email and source some gear protein on it way

Let get it done any advice or help welcome as it been a while


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

Right guys course ordered

Gentech Sus 300 @ 600mg per week (mon + thur)

Gentech Deca 300 @ 300mg

Amridex at 1/4 tab every 3 days

15 week course although only running the deca for 10 weeks

Lets hope all goes well, current weight 11.10. Reflex Mass on way

Update soon


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

liam7200 said:


> Right guys course ordered
> 
> Gentech Sus 300 @ 600mg per week (mon + thur)
> 
> ...


sounds good mate! Whats gentech like? Not heard of it


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

A1243R said:


> sounds good mate! Whats gentech like? Not heard of it


Dont know mate ill keep you posted


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

update

Gentech stuff arrived as promised by my source cracking guy lets hope it goes well.

Day 1

1ml test 1ml deca

Next injection will be Sunday.. Current weight 11.10

Lets see how i get on  not going to stop no matter what this time cba being skinny

Then ill start with daily injections  let keep these blood stable


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Thinking test decca for my next cycle or test eq, or test tren lol

will be following mate good luck :thumbup1:


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

I love tren mate don't get many sides, however last 6 months hair gone super thin so using deca this time round  also using nozarol


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

liam7200 said:


> I love tren mate don't get many sides, however last 6 months hair gone super thin so using deca this time round  also using nozarol


yeh worried about the sides from tren but I have to try it..

also abit worried about the gyno sides from decca, I seem to be prone to it..

so still deciding mate, what's nozarol?


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

It for hair mate 

Cant wait till sunday for next injection,

Then ill be on daily injections  just need more pins


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

liam7200 said:


> It for hair mate
> 
> Cant wait till sunday for next injection,
> 
> Then ill be on daily injections  just need more pins


How's the gentech been going mate?


----------

